

U.S. Entrepreneur aims to rebrand chess - antonioevans
http://antonioevans.com/entrepreneur-aims-to-rebrand-chess/

======
Gustomaximus
"They would have to scale the game down into 20-30 minute chunks to keep the
audience entertained but as with Starcraft, passionate people will watch
anything on the internet."

Why not just show highlights, move between several games at once or put
players on the clock. I would watch this but not some super hyped version.
Chess is as comparable to Stagecraft as Rugby is.

~~~
antonioevans
I would also compare this to Poker. FYI not a poker player. when I watch it on
TV they do bring the highlights but the key pieces I think are the announcers.
They bring you into the game. Constructing the drama. Yes there is alot of
drama in chess!

